# Eagle cuda 300



## Lorenz (2. März 2009)

Moin moin |wavey:

ich war die Tage nach dem günstigsten Angebot für ein Cuda 168 bzw. 242 gucken und bin dann über das neue *Cuda 300 *gestolpert!

*Was hat es damit aufsich? Konnte das schon jemand testen?
Preislich liegt das wie das 168 bei ~90,-*

200 kHz Skimmer® Spiegelheckgeber mit eingebautem Temperatursensor und bis zu 60° mehr Sonar Abdeckung

*Wie soll ich das verstehen?
Wie groß ist der Geberwinkel?*
Ich bräuchte einen kleinen Geberwinkel da ich nur die Tiefe,um Löcher und Rinnen zu finden,brauche und nur in flachem Wasser (<10m) unterwegs bin.


Sonar Ausgangsleistung            Max 800 W
4,0 in / 102mm
240 x 160 (H x W)
4 stufiges Monochrom TFT LCD


----------



## steffen.u (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Hallo Mister Lorenz

Habe das teil ( 300er) eben bekommen , im esox ,ausgabe juli ,letzte seite, für 80 euronen zur festmontage.
wenn ich die beschreibung richtig deute, hat das teil 2 geber
( dualbeam ) einen 20° und einen 60°.
der 20° geber sendet mit 20° kegel , eher in die tiefe , kleinerer radius , der 60° geber wie gehabt mit 60° kegel/ Winkel , eher in die breite , grössere fläche.

Tschüss Steffen.u


----------



## Markus3940 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Servus,

@ Steffen, hast du schon mal eine Probefahrt damit gemacht? Wenn ja wie bist du zufrieden?
An was für einem Boot verwendest du das Echo?

Mfg Markus


----------



## steffen.u (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Hallo Markus

probefahrt war noch nicht , bin noch am "basteln" festeinbau zu portabel .
schlauchboot / 3,60 /elektromotor

tschüss steffen.u


----------



## hollywood*79 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

hallo,

nun bin auch auf der suche und habe das cuda 300 im auge! ist der umbau von festmontage auf portabel schwierig? was kommen da noch so an kosten dazu?

möchte nach schweden und mit ruderboot bzw kleinem mortorboot auf 2 seen angeln gehen... welches wäre zu empfeheln? ist da das 300er geeigent?


----------



## steffen.u (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

hallo ...

bin bisher nur zum "trockentesten" gekommen.
das teil wird u.a. als einsteigerecholot beschrieben , nach dem trockentest, kann ich da nur zustimmen , übersichtlich ( nicht zu vollgepackt ) leicht zu bedienen , *ich kann mich mit dem teil anfreunden*.
Batteriestandsanzeige/voltmeter ist mit im menü , für mich interessant da mein elektromotor keine hat.


tschüss steffen.u


----------



## steffen.u (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

hallo ...

umbau zu portabel ? hängt von Deinen handwerklichen fähigkeiten ab. eine geberstange mit halterung kann man auch kaufen , das echolot auf einem koffer fest machen kann man auch.
die lösung mit dem "sonnenschirmständer" (eine sonnenschirmhalterung für balkone) gefällt mir persönlich am besten.
lass Dich von ein paar lösungen in google inspirieren.

tschüss steffen.u


----------



## Fendt936 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Halo zusammen,
hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Hab mir vor kurzem ein Cuda 300 gekauft. Jetzt hab ich beim ersten einschalten das Problem, das mir das Gerät einen Keybord test anzeigt...
Kann aber nur die Taste `Menü up´ drücken. Ansonsten reagiert es auf gar nix. Bedienungsanleitung hilft mir auch nicht weiter...

Gruß 
Björn


----------



## steffen.u (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Hallo Bjorn

mit den tasten menu up  , menu down , kommst Du durch das menu . ist jedenfalls bei mir so.
die tasten sollten kurz und intensiv gedrückt werden , hat auch beim ersten mal nicht geklappt , druckpunkt ändern ,  etwas länger bzw. etwas kürzer drücken , mit dem ganzen finger oder mit der fingerspitze drücken ,  einfach ausprobieren , mit den hoch und runter tasten kommst Du dann im menu selber weiter.
ansonsten schöne grüsse an vk >>> neues 

Tschüss Steffen.u


----------



## Fendt936 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Hallo steffen.u,

danke für die Tipps, werde sie am komenden Samstag dirkt mal testen! #6

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Fendt936 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Hallo Steffen.U,

hab eben mit dem Händler gesprochen, Software ist defekt und jetzt muss ich einschicken. :r 
Schade, und ich wollte das Gerät am Donnerstag mit in den Schwedeurlaub nehmen. 
Naja, kann man nix machen.
Nochmals danke.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## lilfish (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Hallo liebe Angler!
Hab gerade so ein Teil von einem Freund in die Hände bekommen, der sagt is kaputt obwohl nochnie benutzt. Hab mal eingeschaltet, im Menü geht alles aber am Anfang kommt immer die Meldung "Tiefwasser", im Hintergrund laufen nur Streifen. Ist es jetzt kaputt oder funktioniert es nur wenn es montiert ist? Sorry wenn ich doofe Fragen stelle aber eine Anleitung ist da halt net dabei.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Test oder Vorführmodus an?


----------



## lilfish (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Wenn der sowas hat habe ich ihn noch nicht gefunden.
Hab mal Sonar Simulator aktiviert, jetzt sind keine Streifen mehr im Hintergrund, ist nämlich nix mehr. Den Alarm Flachwasser Tiefwasser kann ich jetzt auch ausschalten.
Wenn ich jetzt Tiefe auf auto stelle, kommen die bilder wie im Prospekt, würde sagen ist der Testmodus.


----------



## masakus (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Kennt jemand von Euch den Hardreset (Pfeil nach oben und Power-Taste zugleich gedrückt)? Kann jemand von Euch mir mehr über dieses Menü sagen?|kopfkrat


----------



## TheBen (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

Moinsen,
hat jmd von euch eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung, die er mir kopieren oder digital schicken kann?
Ich habe mir gestern eines bei eBay ersteigert, nur leider ist keine Bedienungsanleitung dabei.
Von Echoloten habe ich so kar keine Ahnung. Bin neu in diesem Geschäft. Da ist so ne Anleitung bestimmt hilfreicher.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## rvs14 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eagle cuda 300*

http://www.awn-watersports.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=412852    reicht völlig aus


----------

